# is it worth it?



## shaggs_fan (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. i bought my first car a little bit ago. its a 1986 Buick Somerset(i think thats how its spelled). i reviewed the car over with my brother-in-law who is a mechanic, and we both gave a diagnosis of needed spark plugs and a new battery. the car looks like a beater though, an i've had iffy's about it. i have yet to fix it up because i've been too busy, what with school and family related topics. should i just put the stuff in it then sell it off again and buy a better car?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

depends on how it runs after the tune-up, how many miles are on it, how well it was taken care of, and the condition of all the fluids.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

20 years old..keep that in mind

these things werent made to last forever, under the best of times


----------



## redeye-racing (Apr 23, 2006)

if it's your first car, fix it, drive it and bury it when your done! the best car for your first car is a beater.....have pride in your ride later. don't go for a "better" car, drive this one into the ground "till your ready to buy the "best" car you.


----------

